
Show HN: Should You Start a Startup Decision Tree - hsikka
Find out if you should start a startup! We&#x27;re building a simple decision making engine as a school project at Harvard as a proof of concept for a more powerful, ML based tool. Let me know what you think -&gt; has727@g.harvard.edu<p>This decision tree is meant to be simple, but effective, and is based on Paul Graham&#x27;s startup advice!
======
hsikka
[https://zingtree.com/host.php?style=buttons&tree_id=65056476...](https://zingtree.com/host.php?style=buttons&tree_id=650564766&persist_names=Restart&persist_node_ids=1)

------
drivingmenuts
I think someone forgot to link it.

Or it's very holistic and the answer is always what you think it should be:
"Hmmm. Should I start a startup? My brain says no, but to heck with him cos'
my gut says yes! LETS DO THIS THING!"

------
christudor
Where is it?

